# Heat wave!!



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Lovely heat wave for today we are up to 60 degrees we get 63 an we hit a record yeppie!!!. Are whooping 9 “ of snow has all but melted away only thing left are a few piles here an there an they might be gone by tomorrow with temps being in the upper 50’s again. Where in the heck is our winter at!!! Everyone said Oh Oh north central part of midwest to have another bad winter, REAllY WHERE!!! because I haven’t seen it. Our snow season ends anymore in the middle of Febuary!! Was to maybe get a ice storm here Friday night but those hopes are starting to fade away. At least I know now that I will be able to go out an get hammered for New Years!!! To the guys what have been getting snow storms in the midwest I'm glad for you guys have to be getting some now send some my way!!! (LOL) Hope you guys have a fun New Years!!:waving:


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hear ya man i know i wish it would snow like it did last year too but hopefully we will get some snow around here tonight


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

60 here in western iowa today, now at 6:15 its 26 degrees, sleet tonight turning to snow tomorrow. gonna get a couple inches hopefully.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

You can have some of are snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Denver had mid to upper 50's yesterday, this morning it started to snow (our 1st of the year), sub zero tonight, single digits for a high tomorrow and colder than a well diggers a$$ till Monday/Tuesday.
I prefer the warm ups becasue the piles never get out of hand and it makes stack management really easy. JMO


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

qualitycut;1176128 said:


> You can have some of are snow.


I'll take it!! Northern Iowa an you guya have been getting alot


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

BUFF;1176526 said:


> Denver had mid to upper 50's yesterday, this morning it started to snow (our 1st of the year), sub zero tonight, single digits for a high tomorrow and colder than a well diggers a$$ till Monday/Tuesday.
> I prefer the warm ups becasue the piles never get out of hand and it makes stack management really easy. JMO


Yes but if wouldn't have those warm- ups to melt those piles. You would have to move them to make more room an money right?? payup So I would rather it stay cold. then have those warm-ups (JMO)


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TPC Services;1177602 said:


> Yes but if wouldn't have those warm- ups to melt those piles. You would have to move them to make more room an money right?? payup So I would rather it stay cold. then have those warm-ups (JMO)


You are absolutely correct, however I don't have a skid or loader. When stacks become an issue I have someone who does who'll take care of it.

You guys are probably getting what we got yesterday, and it you like cold you'll be happy as hell.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Ya it changed quick. You can still make a little $$$ off having that other person move piles for you. Heck I started off with out having that or sanding trucks when I was a wee lad.. Sub it all out tell I had a reason to have them. Still Sub out some of that. in this Industry It's hard to support a fleet anymore, To many Low baller's an crooks out there!!!!

it's time to party, HAVE A GOOD NEW YEARS!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Happy 500th post*

Yeah actually I sub a couple property's for another guy and he's my skid resource and back up for me. Networking is huge when you're a small outfit.

BTW Happy 500th post and Haapy New Year to you.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

60 here in ky still havent had any plowable snow this season!


----------



## jimc (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess I am lucky plowed twice 2" trigger and shoveled 3 times 1" trigger glad I am just a sub contractor


----------

